# صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

دي صورة عجيبة تتحول من الليل الى النهار مرورا بالظهر والعصر 
بتحريك الماوس عليها من فوق الى تحت



http://61226.com/share/hk.swf



شوفوها وقولولي رايكم ايه

يا رب تعجبكم​​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

الله جميلة اوى يا اروبة ​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_هههههههههههههه
الله يخليكي ياقمر
وحشانى يابت
المهم عجبتك
هيييييييييييييييييه
نورتى الموضوع ياسكرة​_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

جمييييييييلة يا يارا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياحبي لمشاركتك الصغنونة الرقيقة
نووووووووووووووووووورتى ياقلبي​_


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*



y_a_r_a قال:


> _هههههههههههههه​_
> _الله يخليكي ياقمر_
> _وحشانى يابت_
> _المهم عجبتك_
> ...


 
انتى اكتر يا ارووبة ​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*



ميرنا قال:


> انتى اكتر يا ارووبة ​


:08::08::08::t4:​


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2008)

*تحفه يا بت يا تحفه انتي*​


----------



## ميرنا (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: رد: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*



y_a_r_a قال:


> :08::08::08::t4:​


 من امتى ده :t9:​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *تحفه يا بت يا تحفه انتي*​



_هههههههههههه
ميرسي ياميرو حبيبتي لردك ومرورك الجميل_


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: رد: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*



ميرنا قال:


> من امتى ده :t9:​


 
_ههههههههههههههه_
_مش عارفة صحيت لقيت نفسي كدة_​


----------



## "mony" (18 يونيو 2008)

منظر تحفه بجد 
ثانكس


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يامونى لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى ياقمر​_


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يونيو 2008)

كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر

حلوة الصورة يارا

فعلا متل ما قالت ميرنا

دنت اروبة​


----------



## M a r i a m (18 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههههه
فظيعة اروبة دى
ميرررررررررسي حبيبتي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة ياسكر​_


----------



## kokielpop (20 يونيو 2008)

*شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا 
صورة رائعة ومتميزة 
شكرا اوى يارا ​*


----------



## sosana (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

حلوة اوووي وغريبة اوي
ميرسي يا يارا


----------



## menaashraf2009 (20 يونيو 2008)

*خدعة تمام يا يارا*
​


----------



## cuteledia (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

*واو جميلة اوي يا يارا
شكرا يا قمر​*


----------



## fredyyy (20 يونيو 2008)

*بتجيبي الصور ده منين .................. :36_19_2:*

*سهل جداً أن نفعل هذا بالماوس *

*لكننا لن نقدر أن نفعله في الحقيقة *

*فاليوم الذي يمضي لن يعود ... دعنا نعمل عملك يارب *

*ولا نؤجل *
*عمل اليوم الى الغد وأن ُننِير بحياتنا للآخرين فيبصروا الطريق إليك*


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

*جميلة*
*ميرسى خالص*


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

kokielpop قال:


> *شكراااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> صورة رائعة ومتميزة
> شكرا اوى يارا ​*



_ميرسي كوكى باشا لمرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*



sosana قال:


> حلوة اوووي وغريبة اوي
> ميرسي يا يارا



_ميرسي ياسوسنة لردك الرقيق​_


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

menaashraf2009 قال:


> *خدعة تمام يا يارا*
> ​



_ميرسي يامينا لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*



cuteledia قال:


> *واو جميلة اوي يا يارا
> شكرا يا قمر​*



_ميرسي حبيبتي ليديا لمشاركتك الجميلة
نورتى الموضوع​_


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

fredyyy قال:


> *بتجيبي الصور ده منين .................. :36_19_2:*
> 
> *سهل جداً أن نفعل هذا بالماوس *
> 
> ...




_ميرسي بجد ياأستاذ فريدي
كلامك كله حكمة ياريت الكل فعلا يقراه وياخد باله منه ويميز بين الحقيقة والخيال
نورت الموضوع بردك الجميل​_


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *جميلة*
> *ميرسى خالص*



_ميرسي ياجوجو لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## احلى ديانة (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

اية يا يارا الحاجات الحلوة دى


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي يافادى لردك ومرورك الجميل
نورت الموضوع​_


----------



## love my jesus (20 يونيو 2008)

*ميررررررررررسى على الصوره 

وربنا يعوض تعباك
​*


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## amjad-ri (20 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

جمييييييييلة يا يارا ​


----------



## M a r i a m (20 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياباشا لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## emy (21 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

_شونكن خالص يا يارا_​


----------



## M a r i a m (21 يونيو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههه
العفش مالص
نورتى الموضوع ياقمر​_


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: صورة غريبة غريبة غريبة (تتحول من الليل لنهار)*

الله صوره جميله قوي يا بنتي 
بجد رووووووووووووووووووووووووعه​


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2008)

_ميرسي ياقمر لردك ومرورك الجميل​_


----------



## النهيسى (4 أغسطس 2008)

*حلوه خالص *


----------



## M a r i a m (4 أغسطس 2008)

ميرسي لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة​


----------

